# ttc - faint positive then negative



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry if this is not the right place but couldn't see where else to post.

I have been ttc for 7 years. I have had numerous investigations/ivf and miscarriages and we are giving it one last shot ttc naturally before giving up.
The other day af was due but I wanted to have a couple of glasses of wine so I decided seen as af hadn't arrived by the early evening that I would poas just to make sure, anyway it didn't come up within the minute it suggested but within about 3-4mins I had a faint positive line on the test so thought I might be pregnant. I didn't have the wine in the end and I retested 1st thing in morning to find it was negative so considering my af was now a day late I was a bit confused as to what was happening, I was going to retest the following morning but af had arrived. My question is what was the faint positive all about? Is this likely to maybe be a fertilised egg that maybe hasn't implanted or just a faulty test? I didn't think false positives were all that common.
Confused.


----------

